# Is there a safe bug spray for toddlers?



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

My DD's daycare has asked us parents to bring sunscreen and bug spray for the kids for this summer. Is there a completely safe bug spray for toddlers?


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becoming* 
My DD's daycare has asked us parents to bring sunscreen and bug spray for the kids for this summer. Is there a completely safe bug spray for toddlers?

I don't know how safe it is but we have always used Avon's Skin So Soft classic scent. It works really well. I don't buy the bug repellant version because it has stuff in it that SSS doesn't. I would like to know too.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

I remember using a JASON's brand when dd was a baby. I bought that cause it was the only one without the scary stuff (we were going camping in tick country.) She smelled like lemongrass


----------



## Petersmamma (Mar 28, 2006)

What I do is to make my own:

Water with 10-15 drops each of tea tree and citronella EO.

You do have to reapply pretty often, but it's TOTALLY safe (this is great for us as we take ds for a walk every night after bath and before bed. We can spray it on and not worry about him going to sleep with it on his clothes, etc)

ETA: I also purchased some "natural" stuff from Whole Foods when we went to an outdoor concert that I was unsure if they would let me bring my homemade stuff in. It worked better than my homemade stuff, but it was kinda pricey. I can't remember the brand, off the top of my head.


----------



## ryleigh'smama (Aug 10, 2005)

I have some from Burt's Bees. It is actually more of an oil that you rub in than a spray, but the ingredients are safe.


----------



## Kayaking Mama (Feb 15, 2006)

Living in a highly-mosquitoed area, I've tried pretty much everything. The natural stuff smells good and works only OK, and you have to reapply it quite frequently (every half hour or so), plus it's generally quite oily. The nasty, cancer-causing stuff is very effective, but burns skin, melts nylon, and smells terrible...and, oh yeah, causes cancer...

We use Natrapel and Green Ban, but are only somewhat satisfied. I'll be watching the thread to see if others have better suggestions!


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

I've read that Dr. Bronner's Euchalyptus soap helps with bugs. You could probably make it into a spray by diluting it & put in a spray bottle. Wouldn't work as well as the nasty OFF! type sprays though. Haven't tried it myself because the misquitos haven't come out yet.


----------



## My Three Boys (Feb 10, 2004)

We've used Jason and Arbonne for sunscreen. We also used Burt's Bees for bug repellant. But, we don't live in a very buggy area, so I can't say how it would work for those places.


----------



## AmyAnnZ (May 28, 2006)

Susun Weed recommends diluted yarrow tincture to repel mosquitoes, black flies, and ticks. The U.S. Army apparently did a study and found yarrow to be more effective than Deet. You can buy yarrow tincture or make it yourself this summer.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Another recommendation for Burt's Bees. I found mine at Whole Foods.


----------



## Authentic_Mother (Feb 25, 2007)

I make my own, and use it with a citronella/eucalyptus soap that I make handmade (and vegan).

For the Repellant Oil

Sweet Almond Oil or Jojoba Oil
Citronella, Geranium,LemonGrass and Eucalyptus oils

Mix together...amount of oils per base oil, really depends on how much you use base oil!
Im not sure how it would affect sunburning though









Oh and maybe try adding some of these oils to the water in your wash so its on the clothing?


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

We used Buzz Away. We tried a lot of natural ones, and this was our favorite. Least offensive odor and works
http://www.quantumhealth.com/product...chandbite.html


----------



## Rikki Gard (Apr 21, 2005)

CALIFORNIA BABY!!!!! Sunscreen and bug repellent for little ones in 1 tube!!! I love the stuff, but it is a little pricey. Well worth it to me.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rikki Gard* 
CALIFORNIA BABY!!!!! Sunscreen and bug repellent for little ones in 1 tube!!! I love the stuff, but it is a little pricey. Well worth it to me.

I just purchased some fore Nathan ( and myself) I love Californa Baby sunblock.


----------



## Mama Coltrane (Sep 30, 2004)

A tiny bit off topic, but we used Listerine for tics. We had a major tick problem last Spring and we put Listerine in a spray bottle and sprayed our ankles, legs when we went hiking. I think it worked pretty well. We smelled kind of gross, but I imagine it isn't too toxic, people put it in their mouth every day.


----------



## pinky (Nov 21, 2001)

Here's a great natural bug spray made by a WAHM:
http://www.moondancesoaps.com/other.html#Bug%20Off


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Coltrane* 
A tiny bit off topic, but we used Listerine for tics. We had a major tick problem last Spring and we put Listerine in a spray bottle and sprayed our ankles, legs when we went hiking. I think it worked pretty well. We smelled kind of gross, but I imagine it isn't too toxic, people put it in their mouth every day.

We just bought some property that is totally overrun with ticks, gonna try this one Friday!


----------



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

LOVE Bite Blocker.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

we use teatree and lavender oil or both mixed together. it works very well..and also helps itchy bites! i eat lots of raw garlic and that also helps


----------

